
Team creates a low cost solar collector with high energy efficiency - X4
http://phys.org/news/2013-12-team-thin-photovoltaic-device-high.html
======
mchannon
They buried the lede pretty well on this one.

The energy conversion efficiency of this device is ~12%, which is hardly high.

Also, according to the article, apparently crystalline silicon is now
expensive (it's not, particularly compared to what they make this device out
of).

